# 200 Pound Porker



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 21, 2006)

We have a 200 pound porker to roast up this Saturday, I'll take pics, Camera batteries all charged up!  =P~  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 21, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pics...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 21, 2006)

Now thats what I call a pig, PIG.  Cant wait to see the snap shots.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds like fun! How ya gonna cook it? Hawiian style in the ground or with the cinderblocks Cuban style. Sounds kinda big for a smoker.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 21, 2006)

Pigs must only have Rowty Friends, and they are coming over on Sat night. :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 21, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun! How ya gonna cook it? Hawiian style in the ground or with the cinderblocks Cuban style. Sounds kinda big for a smoker.





This one is 175# I have had a 210# in there before, It go's around and around.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 21, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Pigs must only have Rowty Friends, and they are coming over on Sat night. :grin:


Yes, It will be a good time! Doing for my friend that runs a "old school" farm, By that I mean he milks 30 cows, has about 60 pigs, Chickens, (brown egg layers) Assorted heiford's and calfs. Plus farm's his own crops and has a huge veg. patch and stand. Oh yea, pear tree's , cheery tree's and a huge pumpkin patch! With fuel price's what they are, I don't know how he does it. I fear, It's just a mater of time! :-(


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds like a good time.  Good weather too and not too hot!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good time.  Good weather too and not too hot!


Your not kidding Bill, Cooking on blacktop too. The EZup only helps so much, I will take lots of pics seeing this is the last whole hog I'm doing this year, I'd like to phase whole hog out, But there still a few 10+ year customers that just have to have it.( down to two now )


----------



## wittdog (Jul 21, 2006)

Pigs I"m sure you'll stay hydrated...What happened in Akron why was there a run on beer?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Pigs I"m sure you'll stay hydrated...What happened in Akron why was there a run on beer?


It's a Barrow Pig! More time to cook, That's the only reason I can think of a run on beer. :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds like alot of fun, looking forward to the pics :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 22, 2006)

Guest of honer out of the cooler.



Bud Russ, Spit rod in and racks on, Were smoking.
It's on the pit now going around and around, It started to rain about a half hour after we got it in the pit.
More pics later, Had to cut the trotter's off to make it fit.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 22, 2006)

Are you gonna have that done on time?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 22, 2006)

Heck yea!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 22, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Heck yea!


Yeah bud I know it will be done when it's done....  If we weren't heading to the pendarosa today I would have offered my services....I think that I could have help you with the beer consumption....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 22, 2006)

Yea, And helped hump that heavy SOB out of the cooler!   I'm getting too old to heft them things with out help.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 22, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Yea, And helped hump that heavy SOB out of the cooler!   I'm getting too old to heft them things with out help.


I would have helped move it out of the cooler...But unlike you I wasn't born in the south and don't know anything about humping dead animals.. :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 22, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ack: :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

So, what happened to that fantastik weather we were suppose to have today??  At least it's still not hot!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 22, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:  You gotta' ask one of them Ohio boys, I hear their pretty good at it :grin:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 22, 2006)

didn't realize how big that thing was until you had it on the spit......she's certainly a big one!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 22, 2006)

Man that thing is huge!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 22, 2006)

And............ 8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[


----------



## wittdog (Jul 23, 2006)

It's 1:00am is it done yet? :razz:


----------



## Griff (Jul 23, 2006)

It's 9:05 pm here, but is it done yet?

Griff


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

6:00 AM......................... Still no word. :-k


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow, What a party!






Val Hacking away.









No one and I mean no one went home hungry after this gig, Harold did chicken also, sorry no pics of that open pit deal, Lot's of good folk,ONE HELL OF A GOOD TIME!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 23, 2006)

ummm, good and juicy!  Those big ones can get tricky!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 23, 2006)

Thats a chunk of meat! Nice job Chris!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 23, 2006)

I have to thank the pit, It ran in the rain with a +/- temp of 10 of 300F. Sides were plentiful with three 8 foot tables and one 8 foot table for the meat.   They were all full.  =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 23, 2006)

That looks outstanding ! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

That's a lot of pig.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 23, 2006)

That is one big ol hog  Pork looks great =D>


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Good job Val !!  =D>  =D>  =D>  You too Chris.  :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow that's a lotta piggy..Looks great.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 23, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Good job Val !!  =D>  =D>  =D>  You too Chris.  :!:


Oh, You saw the beer in the back of the van. :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3g08fy4w]Good job Val !!  =D>  =D>  =D>  You too Chris.  :!:


Oh, You saw the beer in the back of the van. :grin:[/quote:3g08fy4w]
I noticed it wasn't that lite crap BUTT, it was still in cans...  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Chris that looked awesome =P~  =D>


----------



## Griff (Jul 23, 2006)

That cook can be summed up in one word WOW.

Griff


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 23, 2006)

Outporking standing Chris!  Congrats to you and Val! =D>


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jul 23, 2006)

Dang, that's one BIG PIG!!!

You should have rented a crane for that one.  The final product looks GREAT!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks like you will just have to keep cooking whole hog. Sorry :grin:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks good. I would hope no one went home hungry...I know I wouldn't have.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jul 31, 2006)

*pig day*

Looking foward to more pics of your hog and your cooker. 

I also did a 186 pounder Saturday the 22nd, I posted some pics in"BBQ Pit Mods".... 5 day build thread.

My cooker is a 275 gallon oil tank and not only had to cut legs like you did, but also had to cut head off just to fit inside cooker..... had about 3"'s clearance on each end.

Do you have pics of your cooker posted anywhere?

thanks, Smokey_Joe


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: pig day*



			
				Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> Looking foward to more pics of your hog and your cooker.
> 
> I also did a 186 pounder Saturday the 22nd, I posted some pics in"BBQ Pit Mods".... 5 day build thread.
> 
> ...


I can get a 220# in mine and it's a 250 gallon tank, PM me with some pics and I might be able to help you out


----------

